# 2010 S4 brakes



## Bahramn (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone with S4 Audi have a problem with an awful making sound when applying brakes in cold weather? Already had dealer look at it twice and they claim it is normal due to the weather conditions. Somehow I doubt this as if it was the case everyone in Germany would be walking around with ear plugs winter time.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

*S4 brakes*

What is the noise that it is making?


----------

